# Really anxious when I wake up.



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

Is anyone else really anxious as soon as they wake up? I don't know why but when I wake up every little thing gets me anxious. It's awful. My fan for my air conditioner kicked on and my anxiety ramped up. I wonder if that's just my fight or flight mode. lol


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

Maddykip said:


> Cortisol levels are highest upon awakening and lowest on going to sleep, which is why most of us feel more anxiety waking up. Im definitely in the same boat, I try and keep all the light and noise down for as long as possible to get as much sleep as I can since I know sleep will help this


I'm definetly thinking about getting blackout curtains. The light always bothers me.


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

Maddykip said:


> Cortisol levels are highest upon awakening and lowest on going to sleep, which is why most of us feel more anxiety waking up. Im definitely in the same boat, I try and keep all the light and noise down for as long as possible to get as much sleep as I can since I know sleep will help this


Are cortisol level checks at all accurate do you know? Sorry for the random question.


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

nickcb96 said:


> Is anyone else really anxious as soon as they wake up? I don't know why but when I wake up every little thing gets me anxious. It's awful. My fan for my air conditioner kicked on and my anxiety ramped up. I wonder if that's just my fight or flight mode. lol


The minute I opened my eyes I was hit with horrific anxiety/panic/doomed feeling for months. That stopped 6 weeks ago when I started Efferxor and Xanax


----------



## nickcb96 (Jun 27, 2017)

HopingCat36 said:


> The minute I opened my eyes I was hit with horrific anxiety/panic/doomed feeling for months. That stopped 6 weeks ago when I started Efferxor and Xanax


How much has it helped you overall?


----------



## HopingCat36 (Jun 17, 2017)

nickcb96 said:


> How much has it helped you overall?


I don't wake up with that anxiety at all. And that's thanks to Efferxor so far. I still feel on edge so I think I might need a dose increase. Xanax helps me when I feel I'm getting one of those stupid dissociative attacks and also gives me a fuck it attitude when I go into stores because the lights always trigger attacks. Has it helped with the Dp/dr? Yes and no. Yes because when my anxiety was high I was fighting off those attacks 24/7. And no because I still feel disconnected from myself and reality, I still have intense dream vision, and I'm still on edge looking for those horrific attacks. I have only been on medication for 6 weeks and I'm praying maybe with time this hell will go away forever.


----------



## Grindelwald (Jul 22, 2017)

Mornings are always worst for me.


----------



## Marisa (Aug 28, 2017)

It's definitely worse for me when I wake up.


----------

